# chronic I.B.S. with abdominal pain



## truepain (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm new and have been suffering with I.B.S. the past 20 yrs! Can only go every 2 days with the help of stool soffeners and laxitives, after I go I have pain all day in the middle of my stomache and still feels like I have stool in there, have to rub in circles to get the stool out plus have hemmoroids. I drink plenty of water, not alot of fruit but I think enough fibre and alot of vegetables. The Gastroenteroloogist has not helped much except for his diagnosis and this is interferring with my life activities & happiness. I also take peppermint oil in my water to help w/ gas pain and don't no what to do. I use to work out but can't w/ the pain, I practically live with a hot water bottle on my stomache 24/7, can any one help or give me ANY advise? considering having large bowel removed it's so painful?


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

hi am so sorry 20 years of ibs i just can not imagine it i only have been suffering for 4 years. i have the same problem i cant even get past a day without having a stomach ache. And i do the same thing with the hot water bottle, it seems to help me some what well i guess. Well i was just saying sorry for having to deal with ibs for 20 years, and i hope one day your stomach gets better.


----------



## Cpackwood05 (May 4, 2012)

truepain said:


> Hi, I'm new and have been suffering with I.B.S. the past 20 yrs! Can only go every 2 days with the help of stool soffeners and laxitives, after I go I have pain all day in the middle of my stomache and still feels like I have stool in there, have to rub in circles to get the stool out plus have hemmoroids. I drink plenty of water, not alot of fruit but I think enough fibre and alot of vegetables. The Gastroenteroloogist has not helped much except for his diagnosis and this is interferring with my life activities & happiness. I also take peppermint oil in my water to help w/ gas pain and don't no what to do. I use to work out but can't w/ the pain, I practically live with a hot water bottle on my stomache 24/7, can any one help or give me ANY advise? considering having large bowel removed it's so painful?


----------



## Cpackwood05 (May 4, 2012)

Hello~My name is Christine. I have been dealing with IBS for about 15 years. I have bad constipation everyday. If i don't drink Smooth Move Tea I won't go. When I do go a lot my stomach still aches. The pain and gas get especially worse at night time. I have never smelled such foul smelling gas in my life and unfortunetly it's coming from me, such a turn off!I went to a gastronologyst a few days ago and he said to drink a glass of Prune juice (Yum) with Mirolax ODC mixed in, UGH. I will give it a shot but without a stimulant I have little faith!


----------



## sunrise1213 (May 9, 2012)

HAve any of you heard of the IBS treatment center in Seattle, Washington? I have had IBS for 7 yrs and have been experiencing a major flare up right now and am running out of options. I tried my old ways of relieving it with Chinese Herbal Medicine. Nothing is working like it used to. What's worse is that I get so bloated at night, it's difficult to sleep.


----------



## vanessa. (Jun 7, 2012)

i have tried almost every option there is out there and changing my diet to gluten free and smoking Indica medical marijuana has helped me. i was very hesitant to smoke but when you run out of options with IBS it can be depressing, and feel like there is no hope to find relief. I am living live most days pain free now thanks to medical marijuana.


----------



## harmoiny (Jan 3, 2012)

vanessa. said:


> i have tried almost every option there is out there and changing my diet to gluten free and smoking Indica medical marijuana has helped me. i was very hesitant to smoke but when you run out of options with IBS it can be depressing, and feel like there is no hope to find relief. I am living live most days pain free now thanks to medical marijuana.


Good to hear that you are getting help with the ingestion of medical marijuana. NJ is an approved state that is taking its sweet time with all the red tape. for the past 3 years ago. No one but IBS sufferer knows just how dilibitating this "syndrome" really is. I have been suffering for 17 years with multiple digestive disorders. I have been diagnosed with everything except cancer (Thank God). My Mom developed colon cancer the last year of her life. God has her now, she's RIP. I have been keeping my eye on NJ's progress. There is now a practitioner's list posted. I know in my heart that vaporizing marijuana will help with my so-called "syndrome". However, I have my doubt that I will be approved because IBS is not listed; however IBD is. I am more frustrated these days because at the onset of my history (went under the knife - resection of sigmoid colon due to divicterculitus, then colitis, sometimes so acute I had to be hospitalized, had a hemmoridictomy (the worse); then in 2009 had yet another operation for hernial obstruction. To my knowledge IBS was given its name approx 10 years ago. I have been to mega physicians and specialists (some who cared; some without a clue) I was told I may have to live with it for the rest of my life. Well, I can think of one esteemed ivy league university (pain mgt) who should be very happy that I have no life. Can't even make it to the corner store w/o pain (yesterday)... urgency! Most times, bed ridden and/or in bathroom from pain. Constant focus on eliminating or easing pain. Specialists have been the worst in my life because I request low dose oxycodone w/ tylenol. They refuse to prescribe it for me. Over the years, I have taken every recommended medication on the market, most have only made me feel worst. This is the only thing that seems to help. Boy, what I would give for the opportunity to have a diagnosis that would make me eligible for medicinal marijuana. The brain gut connection is "powerful". Recently, I was given false hope and was recommended for TENS therapy by a pain mgt psychologist (PA). Follow up with MD at same facility, was so degrading; He made me feel so bad that I openly cried as he ran away (literally) after telling me I needed a psychiatrist. I don't wish this "syndrome" on my worst enemy and happy the guy ran and ducked. I might be in the jail house bathroom suffering today with no options.







Glad I found this site


----------

